# "Japanning?" What is it in metalworking?



## vtcnc

I was talking to my boss the other day and he was showing me some barb cutting jigs and fixtures he was interested in making. As I queried him about his fly-tying hobby, he mentioned that the fly hooks are then "Japanned" afterwards. He was surprised I hadn't heard of it in the metalworking world...

I looked it up and its primarily referred to as a lacquering technique/product used in finishing Japanese wood products. As I dug a little deeper into Google...there was also a Youtuber restoring wood planes with a beat up finish that he referred to as japanned...(except he was using a paint marker to touch it up) It seems to me that American machine and tool makers would have just used something less exotic than the Japan lacquer that the term "Japanning" is referring to.

So, here is my question. Is this something that was used back in the day of machine and tool building? Is it just lacquer? And is it the same base materials as that used in Japan? Out of curiosity, is it called japanning in the metalworking world, or something else?


----------



## Bob Korves

Japanning was often used on old tools, mostly woodworking tools, but also for metal working tools.  It is time consuming to do, but does not require anything fancy to achieve a good finish.  It is a durable and beautiful finish if done correctly.


----------



## Glenn Brooks

Japanning - cool stuff!

japanning is a 17th century metal and iron rust proofing/finishing method first developed in Western Europe  around 1620 or so,  and latter brought to the  US around 1815.  The lacquer version of ‘japanning’ Became popular when black lacquered furniture started to be imported and sold to American buyers from Japan. 

 Henry ford coined the term for finishing his early day Model T automobiles, with a baked on mineral known as Gilsonite - also known as asphaltum.  Machine tool makers, such as South Bend also coated their machines with the Japanning process well into the late 1920’s or early 1930’s, then later switched to paint coatings when cellulose - lacquer based paints were developed. Japanning also was replaced in some manufacturing when the tinplating process was developed in the 1880’s.

in the industrial use of Japanning, Gilsonite was reduced from a solid mineral state to a liquid by heating the raw material, then mixing it with turpentine and linseed oil, and lamp black - for color.  It is basically a thinned, liquid form of bitumin. The resulting coating was baked on the surface of metal tools and assemblies in several coats. As it dried the crystalline structure of the Gilsonite resolidified, creating a hard and mostly impenetrable surface, preventing rust from forming.  actually I’ve read two different descriptions of the drying process - one is the turpentine based solvents allowed the finish to cure rapidly by evaporation of the solvents. The other is that several coats were separately applied and baked hard in an oven at around 400 F - much like modern day powdercoating, although initially applied in liquid form. I suspect both techniques were eventually used, depending on the sophistication of the manufacturing process.

My 1925 SB 9 Lathe still has its Japanning coating intact, and is still a very durable finish. I imagine any machine tool you might find from the ‘20’s with its original black finish will be Gilsonite  based Japanning. 






Glenn


----------



## Eddyde

I remember seeing a DIY TV show back in the early 1990s, Two male hosts, primarily dealing with furniture restoration projects. Anyway, in one episode, they mede lacquer from old 78 rpm records, just busted them up, put the bits in a jar, covered them with lacquer thinner, let it sit for a couple of days, strained it through cheesecloth and brushed it on. I think they called it Japanning.


----------



## derf

Thanks for the info, Glenn. Now I know what I've been grinding off for the last 3 days. I've been prepping the legs and bed on an old Seneca Falls lathe for painting, and after wearing out 3 wire wheels, a gallon of paint thinner, I have now figured out that all that black gunk was Jappaning!
I couldn't figure out if it was paint or dried out gunk....it was like scouring an old cast iron skillet.
 But I found the easiest way to get it off.....Easy Off oven cleaner.


----------



## 4GSR

Busting up 78 RPM records!!!  Were they crazy!!!

Wonder if Bakelite would work the same?


----------



## Glenn Brooks

Derf,  if you have any originally finish left on the machine - consider leaving it in place.  Makes a good, durable undercoat.  I found a bit of acetone will soften the finish- some people actually use acetone to smear the edges of chips in the surface of the finish, then work the slurry over the chipped area, to fill it in.

I once read one can still buy quart cans of actual Gilsonite Japanning from someplace in Utah maybe.  It is only found in one location apparently, and the mining company that extracts it still sells it small quantities. Sort of a mom and pop speciality outlet, I guess. Cant remember who does this, but a google search might turn up the vendor.

Glenn


----------



## vtcnc

Glenn Brooks said:


> Japanning - cool stuff!
> 
> japanning is a 17th century metal and iron rust proofing/finishing method first developed in Western Europe  around 1620 or so,  and latter brought to the  US around 1815.  The lacquer version of ‘japanning’ Became popular when black lacquered furniture started to be imported and sold to American buyers from Japan.
> 
> Henry ford coined the term for finishing his early day Model T automobiles, with a baked on mineral known as Gilsonite - also known as asphaltum.  Machine tool makers, such as South Bend also coated their machines with the Japanning process well into the late 1920’s or early 1930’s, then later switched to paint coatings when cellulose - lacquer based paints were developed. Japanning also was replaced in some manufacturing when the tinplating process was developed in the 1880’s.
> 
> in the industrial use of Japanning, Gilsonite was reduced from a solid mineral state to a liquid by heating the raw material, then mixing it with turpentine and linseed oil, and lamp black - for color.  It is basically a thinned, liquid form of bitumin. The resulting coating was baked on the surface of metal tools and assemblies in several coats. As it dried the crystalline structure of the Gilsonite resolidified, creating a hard and mostly impenetrable surface, preventing rust from forming.  actually I’ve read two different descriptions of the drying process - one is the turpentine based solvents allowed the finish to cure rapidly by evaporation of the solvents. The other is that several coats were separately applied and baked hard in an oven at around 400 F - much like modern day powdercoating, although initially applied in liquid form. I suspect both techniques were eventually used, depending on the sophistication of the manufacturing process.
> 
> My 1925 SB 9 Lathe still has its Japanning coating intact, and is still a very durable finish. I imagine any machine tool you might find from the ‘20’s with its original black finish will be Gilsonite  based Japanning.
> 
> View attachment 249342
> View attachment 249343
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn


Thanks Glenn, very helpful and informative. I'm sure this fell out of favor as paint costs dropped over time. Sounds like it is an expensive process to dissolve the bitumen into a workable lacquer.


----------



## vtcnc

Glenn Brooks said:


> Derf,  if you have any originally finish left on the machine - consider leaving it in place.  Makes a good, durable undercoat.  I found a bit of acetone will soften the finish- some people actually use acetone to smear the edges of chips in the surface of the finish, then work the slurry over the chipped area, to fill it in.
> 
> I once read one can still buy quart cans of actual Gilsonite Japanning from someplace in Utah maybe.  It is only found in one location apparently, and the mining company that extracts it still sells it small quantities. Sort of a mom and pop speciality outlet, I guess. Cant remember who does this, but a google search might turn up the vendor.
> 
> Glenn


Found some on eBay, here at this link. I wonder if anybody has tried this out on a refurbish? I can see using this on my gear hobber project, which I'm still way behind on!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Eddyde said:


> I remember seeing a DIY TV show back in the early 1990s, Two male hosts, primarily dealing with furniture restoration projects. Anyway, in one episode, they mede lacquer from old 78 rpm records, just busted them up, put the bits in a jar, covered them with lacquer thinner, let it sit for a couple of days, strained it through cheesecloth and brushed it on. I think they called it Japanning.


i'm gonna try it on an angle plate to test it out, what a great idea.


----------



## Uglydog

vtcnc said:


> Found some on eBay, here at this link. .....



Just in case you don't follow the link which vtcnc posted above, and for the historical thread when the ad is gone, this a copy/paste from the ebay listing:

"Gilsonite is a naturally occurring asphalt found in Colorado and Utah, one of the purest bitumens found. Formed during the Eocene Epoch 45 million years ago in vertical veins, believed to be formed from metamorphosed petroleum. Found in the Uinta formation in the Uinta basin. This material is mined and milled in Bonanza, Utah. The elemental analysis of this batch is approximately - 80.8% carbon, 9% hydrogen, 3.2% nitrogen, 2.0% oxygen,  and 5.0% silicon, nickel and trace elements. Elemental analysis vary, dependent on the vein. Softening point is 320-360 degrees F. Density is 1.05. BTU's per pound - 16,000 - 18,000. Said to be the first solid hydrocarbon to be converted to gasoline. Uses include - waterproof coatings, black varnishes, lacquers, fuel in exothermic reactions, dry toners, baking enamels, printing inks, automotive undercoatings, furniture stains, clay pigeon binder, etching compounds, wire-insulating compounds, linoleum and floor tiles, paving, insulation, and a possible source of gasoline. Gilsonite was used as the black pigment, in the paint used on the Ford Model T. Packaged in a polyethylene tub, with lid or HDPE jar with screw cap. Material obtained at mine site. Non-regulated material per USPS Publication 52 and will be shipped in compliance with all regulations. Shipping $10.95. Paypal payment only. Multiple winning auctions will combined to lessen shipping costs (2 lbs. - $12.95, 3-6 lbs. - $13.95)."

Daryl
MN


----------



## Eddyde

4gsr said:


> Busting up 78 RPM records!!!  Were they crazy!!!
> 
> Wonder if Bakelite would work the same?



Yeah, I remember on the show they made a point that the records they were using had no monetary of historic value.
I think the type of records needed are the ones made from Shellac, I don't think Bakelite will work as that is more like a Phenolic, I don't think it would readily dissolve in solvents. 



Ulma Doctor said:


> i'm gonna try it on an angle plate to test it out, what a great idea.



Cool, please let us know how it works out!


----------



## derf

Glenn Brooks said:


> Derf,  if you have any originally finish left on the machine - consider leaving it in place.  Makes a good, durable undercoat.  I found a bit of acetone will soften the finish- some people actually use acetone to smear the edges of chips in the surface of the finish, then work the slurry over the chipped area, to fill it in.
> 
> I once read one can still buy quart cans of actual Gilsonite Japanning from someplace in Utah maybe.  It is only found in one location apparently, and the mining company that extracts it still sells it small quantities. Sort of a mom and pop speciality outlet, I guess. Cant remember who does this, but a google search might turn up the vendor.
> 
> Glenn


It's a little late now......I just gave it the last coat of "classic machine gray" enamel last night. There wasn't much japanning left on the outside, as over the years someone else removed the paint and repainted several times. It just confused me no matter how many times I wiped it down with lacquer thinner, the rag always turned black!


----------



## tertiaryjim

This seems like a cool old method of protecting metal surfaces and explains some of the great finishes some old machines and tools had/have.
The wrinkle finnishes were extra pleasing. How did they do that?
I would be concerned that with the very little reading I did, baking the item at 400deg F. is required.
Seems this could cause dimensional problems with finished parts.
It wouldn't be very useful for aluminum and might affect tempering of other metals.
I remember ( about 25 years ago) two people had their aluminum dive tanks coated with some ceramic coating which they felt would be safe as the curring was done at 350-400deg F. A pretty low temp but it did affect the temper of the aluminum dive tanks and one exploded while being filled.
That tank was in a safety tank for filling and though the building was damaged nobody was seriously injured.
There was a frantic search for the other tank but it was too late.
It exploaded in the trunk of a car, ripped through the trunk and took off a mans leg.


----------



## Bob Korves

Eddyde said:


> Yeah, I remember on the show they made a point that the records they were using had no monetary of historic value.


We make that decision every time we throw anything away or destroy its originality.  "One man's trash is another man's treasure."  Just saying...


----------



## Eddyde

Bob Korves said:


> We make that decision every time we throw anything away or destroy its originality.  "One man's trash is another man's treasure."  Just saying...



I hear ya, but not everything can be saved. 
It reminds me of a time I had several boxes of books to get rid of. Hard and soft cover, bestseller novels, classics, poetry and nonfiction, all in very good condition and nothing crappy. I wasn't looking to make much money I just didn't want to dump them in the trash. I took them to the largest used book seller here in NYC, the buyer looked briefly through the boxes and curtly refused to take any of them, I offered them for free, he said "no, I'll only have to pay to throw them away" he then pointed outside to a 20 cubic yard dumpster almost full of books... I tried donating them, no dice. I tried giving them to other sellers, no luck there either. The claim was it was all great stuff but it was just too common. I had the boxes in the back of my Chevy Blazer for months, I was determined not to let them go into the trash. I eventually found a someone to take them, a woman who lived just down the block, who would sell books on the street. She died about 10 years later and the crew cleaning out her apartment threw at least a hundred of boxes of books into a dumpster...


----------



## chips&more

Eddyde said:


> I remember seeing a DIY TV show back in the early 1990s, Two male hosts, primarily dealing with furniture restoration projects. Anyway, in one episode, they mede lacquer from old 78 rpm records, just busted them up, put the bits in a jar, covered them with lacquer thinner, let it sit for a couple of days, strained it through cheesecloth and brushed it on. I think they called it Japanning.


I think you mean the “The Furniture Guys”.


----------



## Eddyde

chips&more said:


> I think you mean the “The Furniture Guys”.


Yes those guys, they had several different shows over the years, I think the one I referenced was called "Furniture on the Mend". I searched for the episode on YouTube with no luck, so far...


----------



## ACHiPo

Eddyde said:


> Yes those guys, they had several different shows over the years, I think the one I referenced was called "Furniture on the Mend". I searched for the episode on YouTube with no luck, so far...


Those guys were great.  Out of Philly I think?


----------

